# Tenant improvements



## jroelofs (Aug 30, 2009)

Is this a design/build or spec/bid proposal? When it comes to tenant build outs, I have learned to be VERY specific when it comes to inclusions and exclusions in your proposal. Change orders happen often, and the GC's like to try to weasel their way out of paying. Make sure to get written approval from the owner or GC before starting any extra work.


----------



## doublejelectric (Jan 23, 2013)

Everything so far has been spec/bid, I def am not ready to tackle design build. And that's what I hear, be very specific. I guess my biggest thing is to see what someone's proposal looks like,the format. To see if I'm in the right ball park.


----------

